# Arrrrrrgh latte art help!



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok so I have my fresh beans and have my shot off to a T. Milk is good consistency and all tastes fabulous.......but! All I want is to be able to finish that coffee off with a little picture. I don't need to be able to do lots of different ones, just master one and that will be my thing. A heart or two, a leaf, anything. So far all I have achieved is a blob, a tulip which was by accident trying to do a couple of hearts and what I can only describe as meat and two veg (which was supposed to be a leaf). You can't give guests a coffee with that on the top....come on next thing you know they'll get the wrong impression and be throwing the keys in a bowl. Dear oh dear. Just a little humour no offence to anyone out there but really this is how bad my latte art is.

So come on folks, lets have it, you all must have been there how do I get this right? All suggestions will be read and tested. Just to let you know what I'm working with I only do single shot lattes so obvioulsy not too much milk to play with but should still be able to get a heart or something right?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

start by pouring a little higher and try tipping the cup towards you when pouring.

then pour your milk down the near side of the cup rather than directly into the shot then in a clockwise motion pour around the inside perimeter of the cup, as the cup fills you bring your milk pour more central then start waving the milk jug spout and that will break the surface of the drink (i cant advise how to do this, its something you will pick up by yourself, what i do say is wiggle with a loose wrist rather than with a rigid hand!)


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

ps that is for a tulip

then obviously you create waves in the drink then strike through the middle of the waves when your cup is nearly full to finish your art!


----------



## Anthony Nguyen (Oct 18, 2013)

The combination of factors including coffee creama, milk foam, temperature,density of espresso...could all affect to latte art. You can post pictures and that's easier to find the cause


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Check out the Verve coffee roasters 'street smart' series of videos, the one on latte art is amazing.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Check out the Verve coffee roasters 'street smart' series of videos, the one on latte art is amazing.


Agree - best 'how to' steaming/latte art videos I've come across.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks all for your replies so far. That you tube one from garydyke1 was brilliant and ties in with what Fevmeister says too. I think I have identified my problem straight away. I was pouring to low from the start which makes the white come on too fast. I need to start high to get that first bit of milk beneath the coffee. Not tried it yet but will later. Will keep this thread posted on how I do. If I do well I'll attach a photo. If not.......no lets not think about if not.


----------



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)

This might be a completely stupid suggestion as you might have already sorted it out. My latte art was terrible until I replaced my milk jug! The spout is critical. My first jug did have a spout but not pronounced enough for latte art. I saw an immediate improvement when I replaced it with one that had a more pronounced spout...


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

I think you are right. Just tried a high pour, milk went everywhere didn't do the job. I used a smaller jug that holds the perfect amount for a single shot. I do have a slightly larger jug by Motta and that has a very good spout so trying that tomorrow. No suggestion is stupid my friend every little detail taken as part of the whole process will lead to my success. I did suspect the spout but you have just confirmed it from your experience, thanks. If you think of anything else please put it in this thread. Cheers, Rich.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

I also used a wide mug which had a raised bottom on the inside. I don't think that helped either to be honest. Caused the coffee to splash up instead of forcing the milk to the bottom.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

nope still didn't get it. don't think I frothed the milk to the correct consistency with the motta jug. given up for today try tomorrow.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Damn it tried again today. I can get the milk to go under the coffee to start. Cup half full I drop the jug down and start to shake a little......nothing no pattern no swirl.......really frustrated. OK over to you Anthony N lets talk about those factors. My milk is fine I think. I get a good 1.6g to 1g ratio from my shot of coffee so from 7g I get 11.2g. Is that too small for latte art? I'll take photos and post them soon.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Jug closer to the milk, almost touching


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You should get it from a single shot, however what size cups are you using get some 5 oz cappa cups as these will definitely be a good fit


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

I am using a mug which holds 10oz. Its full when I have made it but the coffee is strong enough for me. Is the cup too big and too much milk to do latte art?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You need a smaller cup .


----------

